# Programme R



## warbirdperformance (May 11, 2020)

Can I ask something here about a book I am looking for?(or should I ask other place?)
I want to know about "programme R" and fighter competition in late 30s for Italian air force.
Dose anyone know any good book which explains it well?


----------



## Hardlydank (May 13, 2020)

I can't find any books specifically about it, but a book like this probably covers it:





This forum, however, covers it in great detail: Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## warbirdperformance (May 13, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I can't find any books specifically about it, but a book like this probably covers it:
> View attachment 581238
> 
> This forum, however, covers it in great detail: Google Translate


Thank you very much.
The forum looks great!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

